# Nvidia graphics with onboard HD4000 for three monitors



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 13, 2015)

As I started typing this, I realized there's a FreeBSD Wiki I haven't looked at yet, but I'm running two monitors with an nvidia 9600gt and inherited another monitor. I have onboard HD4000 with a Sandy Bridge motherboard and was wondering if it's possible to use that to run the third monitor.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2015)

I think it's going to be tricky, the NVidia driver actually replaces a couple of Xorg libraries. Those libraries are also used by the Intel driver but may not be compatible as the driver assumes they're the original Xorg ones.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 13, 2015)

SirDice You might glance over at my other thread where I talk about also inheriting the same nvidia graphics card. So I have two and can't get the second one to drive the third monitor. I just don't remember how to go about setting these up.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes, I saw that one. I _think_ you need an xorg.conf that defines both cards and three monitors. So you basically create 3 screens and stitch them together with Xinerama. Never tried it myself though.


----------



## shepper (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't run NVidia or Multi Monitor setups but I recall that xorg.conf entries are the "last read stands"
From the earlier thread: 





> vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0: class=0x030000 card=0xc8673842 chip=0x062210de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00




Would you need a xorg.conf "Section Device" entry with the second pci1 slot (something different than :1;0;0)?


----------



## protocelt (Nov 13, 2015)

AFAIK using the iGPU and Nvidia card together as one screen across multiple monitors will only work when using Hybrid graphics and then, only on Linux or Windows.

If you can get your second Nvidia graphics card detected, this link should point you in the right direction in regards to using both. I've used a very similar setup and configuration in the past.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 13, 2015)

protocelt said:


> If you can get your second Nvidia graphics card detected


So I guess you're agreeing, from my other thread, that the second card isn't being detected? We should really continue this over there but I haven't had a chance to determine how to do that.


----------

